# Mullet



## FishWalton

Tough day. Fished Alaqua with buddy from 6:15 until about 1:00pm . 17 black mullet. They were jumping frequently but the bite was really slow. 

Good mornng. Creek smooth as glass. Wind did not come up until about 10:00A few yellow flies but not bad. 

Talked to another guy at the hole who fished out of Pine Log on East River yesterday. He did well fly fishing.


----------



## Dagwood

You need to share how you catch mullet without using a net. I would think they would put up a hell of a fight on light tackle.


----------



## FishWalton

It's a simple technique but I'm far from being expert. Just started last fall. There are some good mullet holes in the Bagdad and Milton area. Over here we have the Chocawhatchee River and Alaqua Creek that have long time mullet holes. The spotss are well known and the water is well chumed with bait. Most people use sinking dog food. 

Simple tackle: Use a stiff bream buster type pole, stiff fly rod or crappie rod. Heavy mono line about 30 lb. plus. Use a 1/4 oz above swivel, below swivel tie 1 or 2 treble hooks of a size you like. I use two hooks, one 3/o and one 2. 

Bait your spot and keep the chum going now and then. Throw out your line and watch the tip of your pole closely. When it wiggles ever so slightly jerk hard and snag the mullet. It can become adictive. They pull like crazy.


----------



## billyb

When the bite is slow try a Sebiki Rig with a slip cork. I usually use a single 7/0 treble hook, but last week they only bit the rig. Caught 76 one day, 53 another and 30 last Tuesday.


----------



## FishWalton

*sebiki*

How do you rig the sebiki rig. Have heard they use this system in south FL.


----------



## billyb

You can get them at WalMart. I like the red head with a #6 hook. They also have a green head and one with red and green heads. The top has a swivel that you tie to your main line. There are 6 hooks. The bottom has a swivel with a snap and I attach a half ounce lead. You can't winch them like you can with a big treble hook or you will pull the small hook out of its mouth.


----------



## FishWalton

That's an interesting concept. Found a good article on this from over in Jacksonville. 
The way these things take off it may not be too good in a situation where boats are lined up bow to stearn and lines out all over the place. A runner could eaily tangle a bunch of lines. Just a thought.


----------



## Donald811

J.B. you goin Mullet fishin this weekend?


----------



## kandv2000

I have heard of some people catching them on red worms. Never tried it though.


----------



## FishWalton

*no*

No,I'm in Tallahassee. Rained all day over here from the storm. Will be out there Monday chansing something.


----------



## BY Ryan

That would be a fun time!


----------



## billyb

Two friends of mine went today and caught 75 mullet. All on a Sebiki Rig. When they quit each one had 2 hooks left. Said it was like being on a bream bed. They bit as soon as it hit the water.


----------



## drifterfisher

billyb said:


> Two friends of mine went today and caught 75 mullet. All on a Sebiki Rig. When they quit each one had 2 hooks left. Said it was like being on a bream bed. They bit as soon as it hit the water.


Sounds like Mr Miller..


----------



## keywest18.6

I use a 3/0 treble on bottom of line followed by a #2 about 6in up then a#6 gold treble tipped with a small piece of white plastic grub, top it off with a small Styrofoam cork. Set rig depth so cork floats flat on water. Bait hole with REx dog feed and cracked corn soaked in water for about 4 days.


----------



## weedline

how do the freshwater mullet taste i have seen them way up in springs seen guys catching them on small pieces of worms i i wondered are they as good as when they are in saltwater


----------



## FishWalton

I don't know how mullet way up the river might taste. They have been seen jumping all the way up into Alabama. I have had reports over the years about a lot being caught at Morrison Springs, and that's pretty far up the river


----------



## skiff89_jr

Oh they're all the way up into alabama. Many people up here around hwy 2 fish for them off the sand bars with the "green moss" that comes up on the sandbars. They are EVERYWHERE in the choctawhatchee. I was at morrisons during the catfish tournament and rode back in there and the size of mullet and size of schools would blow your mind.


----------



## FishWalton

*hot mullet*

Three mullet trips since last week: 35 with a buddy, 34 by myself, and again yesterday 35 with a buddy. Had fresh smoked mullet for supper last night. We usualy fish about 4 or 5 hours. So far the bite has not been fast and furious, but steady. 
For a change of pace I'm headed to Smokehouse tomorrow with my brim buster.


----------



## billyb

Mullet fishing in Milton is going strong. Most boats are limiting out in a few hours. I am going after redfish Saturday morning and then will stop by Broadmouth for an afternoon of mullet fishing.


----------



## FishWalton

*today*

Went again today and got another 35. That's what my box will hold. Typical mullet fishing. 4 boats line up....one was hauling them in like crazy and the rest of us tagged along behind. Took me over 4 hours to snag 12. When the hot spot opend up I moved in and the action picked up. It's funny, the hot spot had mostly huge fish while only 25 feet away they seemed smaller. I got several today well over 2 pounds. 
Guy next to me snagged a monster that thought it was a tarpon or lady fish. He was running all over the place and leaping in the air. He eventually wrapped around the guys anchor pole and got off. Good show though.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Thanks for the report Walt. Been too busy to even hit the water lately.


----------



## CatHunter

fishwalton said:


> Went again today and got another 35. That's what my box will hold. Typical mullet fishing. 4 boats line up....one was hauling them in like crazy and the rest of us tagged along behind. Took me over 4 hours to snag 12. When the hot spot opend up I moved in and the action picked up. It's funny, the hot spot had mostly huge fish while only 25 feet away they seemed smaller. I got several today well over 2 pounds.
> Guy next to me snagged a monster that thought it was a tarpon or lady fish. He was running all over the place and leaping in the air. He eventually wrapped around the guys anchor pole and got off. Good show though.


I gotta a few spots around here where in the afternoons mullet surface by the thousands and I'm talking about jarheads. I can one handed snag them until my reel falls apart, they do fight damn good when snagged in the right place.


----------



## Donald811

fishwalton said:


> Went again today and got another 35. That's what my box will hold. Typical mullet fishing. 4 boats line up....one was hauling them in like crazy and the rest of us tagged along behind. Took me over 4 hours to snag 12. When the hot spot opend up I moved in and the action picked up. It's funny, the hot spot had mostly huge fish while only 25 feet away they seemed smaller. I got several today well over 2 pounds.
> Guy next to me snagged a monster that thought it was a tarpon or lady fish. He was running all over the place and leaping in the air. He eventually wrapped around the guys anchor pole and got off. Good show though.


 J.B. what the he!! is that at the bottom of your post, it makes my head hurt!


----------



## 2RC's II

Can I hook up and go with one of you guy's. I live in Gulf breeze.


----------



## 2RC's II

BTW I got the fuel and I only want enough for dinner. I don't freeze fish.


----------



## FishWalton

*why do I mullet fish*

Why do I mullet fish? Mostly because it's more fun catching than fishing. Today it was just fishing........2 bass 10 to 12 inches, 4 small bream on flyrod. Yesterday it was a box full of hefty hard fighting mullet. 

It was HOT today!!!! No fish so we quit at 10:30 and headed to the hill (Point Washington). On the way home I went by Alaqua to see what was in the parking lot and buy some shrimp from a local shrimper. 4 rigs in the lot and the Game Warden's truck and trailer. Got the shrimp and had a batch for supper cooked cajun style.


----------



## FishWalton

*boat*

Donald........it's an animated boat on the water. Didn't know if it would work or not but can see it fine here.


----------



## FishWalton

Hit a mullet hole yesterday. Water very high and not a single mullet was seen jumping. 4 boats at the hole. A couple of old timers could hardly catch a fish. They were just not in the spot on this day. Fished 6 hours and took home only 7 mullet. Weather was just right but the fish were somewhere else. It's good to have the high water over in the Choctawhatchee for as long as we can keep it, but it does have an impact on "catching" for a while. When it gets back down and right.......lookout!


----------



## billyb

They are still a few being caught in Milton. I went Saturday morning and the water was dead still until about 9. When it started moving I caught 16 real fast and it quit moving again and the bite stopped. Left about 11. As soon as I turned east on 90 it came a gully washer and it lasted all the way back to Holt. If anyone was fishing they had to get drenched.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Hands down the worst year of fishing conditions for me. And of course it's the summer that I have the most free time on my hands...Go figure!


----------



## mike potter

*Bagdad mullet*

Went out wed 17th with a friend and got 15 in a couple hours, they seem to be getin bigger 1.5lb average, river was up about a foot.


----------



## FishWalton

*Alaqua mullet*

Six boats today. Everyone filled their boxes with what they wanted. Buddy and I got 35 which filled our box.


----------



## Chefhryl

they seem to be getin bigger 1.5lb average, river was up about a foot.


----------



## FishWalton

Been away for a week. Will give them a shot later this week.


----------



## FishWalton

*Good day*

Choctaw River mullet were cooperative today. From the looks of the parking lot at Black Creek and the number of boats at the holes it looked like just about everyone were fishing mullet. The are running larger than a few weeks ago. One I got today I thought was a catfish at first glance and the way he fought. Turned out to be a big mullet. A buddy and I got 42 today. The box was full so we quit. 
Going to gerrymander a gas cooker into a smoker tomorrow and do a test run on smoking mullet. 

River holding at about 8 ft at Caryville and water was looking good near the mouth. When it drops a few more feet the bite should be hot by end of next week. I'm ready for some good bream fishing.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Going down to Black Creek tomorrow with the fiance's grandpa. Hopefully I'll be smoking some and making dip this week. Report to come!


----------



## FishWalton

*smoked muller*

You should get them for sure. The river is still up a little but color is good. Tide should be running out all morning. 

I smoked a few yesterday for a first time test run. Turned out fair so far as smoking was concerned. Didn't use enough water or wood but the taste was good. Used a gerry-rigged regular gas cooker as a smoker. Will need to practice to get it right.


----------



## FishWalton

*Alaqua mullet*

Alaqua today. Water very high. Fished 2 1/2 hrs.....buddy caught one big mullet, that was it. I ate him for lunch. We quit and went to the house at 9:30. 4 boats at spot. No one was doing anything. One boat quit just before we did. Choctaw River on the rampage again. Over 13 ft at Caryville. Predicted to start slow drop Friday. If the rain will go away there should be some good fishing in the river by end of next week.


----------



## FishWalton

*Riuer mullet*

Middle river hole was better today. Buddy and I got 17 but it took us about 5 1/2 hours. We lost maybe a dozen . That's mullet fishing. Another boat got 15 and another maybe 2 or 3.

River high from flood up north and muddy. Running fast and spots of foam on water. Foam means high water for sure. 


Going to smoke a few tomorrow.


----------



## Faithnfishin

Thanks for keeping us informed, work has been crazy lately but can not wait to get out and hang a few. Hope this rain slows down for awhile. Again thanks for the update and glad you took home a few.


----------



## skiff89_jr

fishwalton said:


> Middle river hole was better today. Buddy and I got 17 but it took us about 5 1/2 hours. We lost maybe a dozen . That's mullet fishing. Another boat got 15 and another maybe 2 or 3.
> 
> River high from flood up north and muddy. Running fast and spots of foam on water. Foam means high water for sure.
> 
> 
> Going to smoke a few tomorrow.


That's a great repor Walt considering the conditions. Glad ya'll got a few.


----------



## CatCrusher

I loaded the boat down this afternoon in Mobile Bay. Gonna do some canning and smoking tomorrow.


----------



## skiff89_jr

I heard that canned mullet is some fine eating. Never had it, but i'll try anything once. You should post a little step by step or something of the process. I'd like to try making some.


----------



## flukedaddy

skiff89_jr said:


> I heard that canned mullet is some fine eating. Never had it, but i'll try anything once. You should post a little step by step or something of the process. I'd like to try making some.


+1. Is there a size better for canning or are the big jarheads good too?


----------



## CatCrusher

flukedaddy said:


> +1. Is there a size better for canning or are the big jarheads good too?


Don't matter on the size too much. I actually smoked some last year and then canned it. You talk about fine!!!!


----------



## FishWalton

*canned mullet*

Look in the recipes thread. There is some good info there on canning mullet. 

I have a buddy who has a buddy than cans mullet. Will see if I can get the info on how he does it. I have eaten some of his canned mullet and they are very good.

Now is the time to do it while they are plentiful.


----------



## FishWalton

*It's rough out there*

Went mullet snagging twice this week....17 yesterday and 11 today. Took two of us to get this many. Water still high at Alaqua and apparenty very fresh. 
Yesterday, A guy that usually fishes the river holes said the river is running so strong it's difficult to keep your hook on the bottom. He's a fishing machine and got his 50 limit while all the other boarts were limping along. Everyone caught fish though. 
A report today from a commercial seafood guy is that the big schools of mullet are further down the bay in 15 ft water where it is more salty. 
The Choctawhatchee River is dropping but still about 11 ft at Ebro which is high for bream and bass. Maybe by the end of next week things will improve all around, both fresh and salt water fishing.l


----------



## flukedaddy

fishwalton said:


> Went mullet snagging twice this week....17 yesterday and 11 today. Took two of us to get this many. Water still high at Alaqua and apparenty very fresh.
> Yesterday, A guy that usually fishes the river holes said the river is running so strong it's difficult to keep your hook on the bottom. He's a fishing machine and got his 50 limit while all the other boarts were limping along. Everyone caught fish though.
> A report today from a commercial seafood guy is that the big schools of mullet are further down the bay in 15 ft water where it is more salty.
> The Choctawhatchee River is dropping but still about 11 ft at Ebro which is high for bream and bass. Maybe by the end of next week things will improve all around, both fresh and salt water fishing.l


 
Good report! :thumbup:


----------



## Faithnfishin

Been awful quiet here lately, I will be staying down on Rocky Bayou this weekend and plan on hitting one of the holes during the weekend. Have only been on Choctawhatchee once and never on Alaqua, but it seems to be an easy ride to location. Hopefully I will be able to find the holes and the river will be closer to normal.


----------



## FishWalton

*Alaqua*

:thumbdown: Thumbs down yesterday. Fished Alaqua 1:30p to 4:30p, 1 mullet in the boat and lost 3 I believe it was. Fishing conditions perfect, but there was a slight rain that didn't bother the fishing. Not enough to get wet although we put up the umbrellas. Water slick so good if you like to use a bobber. 

My mullet fishing buddy and his brother are down there this moring but fishing specks and reds in the bayou and bay.

I'm headed to the river tomorrow or Friday to check that out although the water is still high and probably running strong. Water not dropping as fast I had hoped. 

Will send PM


----------



## FishWalton

*Choctaw mullet*

Two of us got 51 mullet this morning. Ran out of ice and box full anyway so we quit about 10:30. Had a report mullet and bait fish were showing up east of the 331 causway. Apparently the mullet have made their way back into th river and creeks. It was lean last week and week before, but the tide turned this morning.

The cleaning table sink is full but photo does not do the catch justice.


----------



## Donald811

Those look good J.B.. Do you freeze them?


----------



## FishWalton

*freezing mullet*

Donald, there are several ways to salt and freeze them for bait but I don't know about eating frozen mullet. Have always heard they are soft when thawed out unless you salt process them first


----------



## FishWalton

*Ugh!*

51 mullet on Monday, 1 mullet today in same hole for 4 hours fishing.

Go figure!


----------



## flukedaddy

fishwalton said:


> 51 mullet on Monday, 1 mullet today in same hole for 4 hours fishing.
> 
> Go figure!


Ouch sorry to hear it fishwalton. At least you got the 51 to fall back on.

You canning any?


----------



## flukedaddy

fishwalton said:


> Donald, there are several ways to salt and freeze them for bait but I don't know about eating frozen mullet. Have always heard they are soft when thawed out unless you salt process them first


Guess everyones different I gave my neighbors some assuming they would eat soon, they told me about a month later they just thawed and ate and they were delicious. I did have them filleted and all blood was removed from fillets. My granddad use to freeze to in water and never had any complaints. :blink:


----------



## FishWalton

*Canning*

Have always heard frozen mullet not fit to eat, but never tried to test that theory. May as well give it a shot and see for myself, etc.

Have looked into canning but don't have the gear. Have eaten canned mullet and it was delicious. I have a glass top stove and from what I have read the cooking gear is not compatable with this type of cook top. If anyone has an update on this please share with us.

Big schools of mullet startng to show up in the river and some have roe. The restricted roe season started Oct 1 for 3 months. 50 per boat per day.


----------



## Faithnfishin

Guy convinced me few years back with a bag of frozen, he had added fair amount salt to create almost a brine solution in a baggie, just add fish remove air as you seal and good to go. It is most important to remove the blood meat. My fillets are just white meat and have never had anyone turn it down. And I do rinse after thawing. Zataran's is the best stuff to use for frying and I do this in just a little oil on top of stove......goooood stuff. Warning if you use Zatarans, do not add any more salt it comes seasoned and is right on in my opinion.


----------



## FishWalton

*freezing*

Thanks Faithnfishin: I'm going out Monday for bream but taking the mullet gear just in case. Will freeze some one day next week and see how it turns out.


----------



## CatHunter

Those mullet will take the pressure off of the bluegills for a bit from relentless flathead attacks. Those migratory mullet in our rivers could be the reason our Flatheads grow so fast.


----------



## FishWalton

*flatheads*

I hope you are right about mullet and flatheads. Bream fishing on the Choctawhatchee is not what it was a few years ago even when conditions are good. Bream are biting now but I'm not hearing about many limits being taken. Hope the rain this weekend doesn't mess the river up again. It just got right late this week.


----------



## skiff89_jr

The bream are still there and thick. Mother nature will take care of itself. 

Here are some reports from the last month from two buddies of mine from the Choctawhatchee.


----------



## FishWalton

*Wow*

Your friends need to go into the bream guide business. Man O Man....what a beautiful catch of bigun's. I assume they were above Caryville or Ebro?

Hope we can get just a dozen or two like those tomorrow.


----------



## skiff89_jr

I'm not 100% sure where they are fishing or how they are targeting them but I'm pretty sure above Carryville. They have got bream fishing on the Choctaw down to a science.


----------



## FishWalton

*Choctaw Mullet*

Buddy and I got 20 yesterday. This is what Choctawhatchee Mullet look like when smoked.


----------



## skiff89_jr

That ain't right Walt! It's lunch time and i'm starving!


----------



## CatHunter

Bream are everywhere. Flatheads have been on Escambia river for over 30 years now and there is bream on every inch of that river if you know when and where to catch them. They just aren't over populated anymore. Sometimes these biologist humor me with 'Flatheads have eaten all the bullheads on the Rivers" Ha you just have to know where to catch them. They have changed their patterns and habbitats to avoid the predator. Over generations of avoiding the flathead they have adapted.


----------



## FlounderMan

Cathunter- I assume your gonna use that grinnel for bait. Do you cut them into big chunks or fillet them and cut into smaller peices?

Thanks-


----------



## FishWalton

*A mess*

Man.....that's a mess of eat'n. Will be looking for some bream this week. They are still biting on the Choctaw.


----------



## CatHunter

FlounderMan said:


> Cathunter- I assume your gonna use that grinnel for bait. Do you cut them into big chunks or fillet them and cut into smaller peices?
> 
> Thanks-


They make fine cut bait for channel cats. Very softy oily meat.


----------



## BBreeze

Those are some nice polywoggs. Use to cut gallberry poles and attach bush hooks to them. We would set them up any little creek or bever dam we could find. Cut mullet or sucker was the best bait I found for them.


----------



## FishWalton

*Skunked*

Fished mullet at Alaqua this morning 6:30 to 9:00,,,,,,, not a single bite. One other boat caught 1. We both quite. Decided to head to Jackson Guard at Niceville and get me a hunting and fishing permit for Eglin. Haven't hunted Eglin since I was about 17 which was many decades ago. Stopped at Indigo Pond to check out the place. 10 bream 8 inch min. size limit. If I get a deer then the big question......what do I do with it? They don't scale very easy :help:


----------



## Faithnfishin

Really 8" size limit...sounds like some good size fish. It has been about 12 years since I have hunted Eglin, look forward to one day getting out there again. I enjoy the mornings when the dew is dripping all over the place, and the squirrels are all over the place.


----------

